# Waders dangerous?



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

This came up in another thread and rather than hijack that one I figured it better to explore this idea here. What happens if you step in a deep hole or take a spill while wearing waders? Will you sink like an anchor and drown?

According to these videos it appears a combination of a PFD and a wading belt is the best insurance. However, given that the water inside the waders is no more dense than that outside the waders logic suggests the sinking theory is bunk.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I think it's a mostly. I mean swimming in waders is probably harder than swimming without them, but only because of the bulk. 

I know a guy brought waders and jumped into the pool at the Westlake decoy show once, to prove a point. They actually acted like a flotation device really. They were pretty buoyant. They were neoprene, which is what I use, and I've noticed that when I get in deeper water, I almost feel like I'm walking like an astronaut from the bouyance.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I went in over my head and filled my waders once. I was in trouble. Hard to say if it was due to the near freezing water or them filling up


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Neoprene waders float. I have been in the water several times in neoprene waders and I can attest that they float.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

One of my customers died 10 days ago in Texas when he stepped into deeper water while wading the flats on the gulf while wearing chest waders. Younger guy, good shape and a good swimmer, water in upper 60's, some current.

I don't know what type wader he was wearing and I don't know if he was wearing a wading belt or not.

The wader death myth was not and is not a myth to his family.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Neoprene waders do float, but all waders can act like drag chutes in current. Wearing a wading belt is the best defense against this. Remember if you are in the situation where you need to swim, treat it like a rip tide. Swim 90 degrees from the current flow. A lot of people make the mistake of trying to get back to where there just were. Sometimes this is not always the best option.

Wes


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Took water rescue courses as a young adult. We used our jeans as flotation devices but they can also cause drag not necessarily sinking you but in the right circumstances making it hard to keep your head above water. In a current or panic, waders may cause the same thing or in a deep hole make the wrong half of you semi-buoyant. Key is not to panic. The majority of people who drown do so in 3 ft or less. Working at a water park with a 3 ft splash pool I had to set, mostly adults, upright all the time. They were more likely to become disoriented and panic than the kids were.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

